# Heat



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

I know there are a lot of posts on heat. I set up mine according to those. In my apartment we usually have it warm during the day (80) and then drop to 68 at night. This means In my room (the a/c isn't very strong) fluctuates from 81-71. I got a CHE that sits over her igloo and supplies decent heat, but do we think it is getting INTO the igloo? If not it seems useless. The cage itself is usually 73 but I wanted to keep her warmer when she's sleeping so she doesn't go into hibernation and the change during the day isn't as huge. The lamp when measured above the igloo is 79 degrees but I don't know if I should also get a mat to help? And then the cage is on carpet so I'm not sure. Am I over reacting or doing something wrong....? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

if you are worried about the temperature inside the igloo, get a thermometer (if you have one) and test the temp actually inside of it.


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

So I put the thermostat inside last night and when I could see it it came to about 75 degrees and slowly rising.....not the full power I was hoping for but warm enough that my hedgie isn't going to try to hibernate if I saw correctly?


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

75 is a perfectly acceptable temperature and shouldn't lead to hibernation.
if you are still worried, you could always add fleece strips into the igloo, to make it cosier


----------

